# Outback 323Bh



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

Made it home with our newest edition. Now to get her loaded up for our next camping trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice. I am always SUPER jealous of you guys that can store your RV at home....that would be great!!


----------



## Bishopss (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice, I want that second air unit!

We bungee the outer bathroom door open to the closed master door to gain access to the bedroom while the slides are in.


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

That's funny, we bought the other 323BH from them the previous weekend!


----------

